# Ohio River Catfishing 7/11 & 7/12



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Saturday 7/11 launches the boat at Schmidt Ramp at 4 AM and fished until 10:30 AM. Had Jeff and his son Jason on board. We caught 9 blues and 1 channel. Biggest 3 blues were 25 pounds, 20 pounds, and 18 pounds.


























Sunday 7/12 I had Lance and his uncle Murph. We launched at Schmidt Ramp at 4 am and fished until 11:40 AM managed 5 channels and 10 blues today. Biggest was 12 pounds today.




















































Fish were caught on skipjack, Shad, and white perch. Drifting and dragging. The spawn is starting to end so Fishing should only get better. Headed back out on Thursday.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Congrats!!! Those are some pretty "clean" fish.
Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Glad to hear you found them Brian, I have not fished the river in 2 years.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Nothing better than time on the water with friends.
Slip


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Are they deep or in shallow now. Is Drifting or tight line better.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

dropthetailgate said:


> Are they deep or in shallow now. Is Drifting or tight line better.


Deep and drifting and dragging is the way to go right now.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice


----------

